# My 80's Halloween Save the Date...Watcha think?



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

This is for my 80's theme Halloween Party. I think it is too long, so will probably shorten it a bit. Any other suggestions? Different music? I always value everyones opinion on here. Thanks in advance!

YouTube- halloween 2010_0001.wmv


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Great job! 
I wish I could do youtube video invites... they are always so cool to me.


I like seeing all the 80's icons as costume ideas. It really gets your mind going.... there are sooo many great costumes you can do.

I guess if you want to shorten it maybe just speed up the slide show of the icons, but I like it just the way it is.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

I think its great the way it is. Lots of ideas for non-creative peeps. I agree, if you are in doubt just speed up the"icon" clips a bit . Great job!


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

I think it's great! I agree with "Garden of Shadows", speeding up the progression through the icons/pictures would probably help. Or if you could use video clips instead of pictures - but that would make it a whole other project . It's awesome either way.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Perfect! I like it just the way it is. Great job!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I agree, I think I will speed up the sequence of "characters" because I like the beginning and end, but just feel like I lose interest in between. There are just so many ideas for costumes in the 80's! Haha


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Great video! you certainly gave them enough ideas for costumes lol 
I agree with you and the rest....speed up the icons to more of a flits


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

Speed it up a bit and it will be perfect. I just wish I could come. I have a huge box of leg warmers I was going to throw out and now I have a use for them! Heres an idea, get a few friends togeter and go as "The Golden Girls"....zombifide of course..It ran from 1985 to 92

Good Luck, Marc V.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Ha ha i love it. That is very cool. Of course for me the 70's and 80's will never be dead. What a great fun time to be alive and so many great memories.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

I think it is like totally awesome! Sorry - had to throw that in there - it's my era. 

It's a great save the date. I love the intro and all the characters, plus you're giving them lots of help with variety and ideas for costumes. The only think I didn't like....and this is total personal taste.....is "Maniac". It went from upbeat Beastie Boys and then Maniac kind of damped the mood a little bit. I loved the Thriller ending especially. There's my 2 cents worth - other than that it's totally radical.

P.S. Here's a website that lists what VH1 called the top 100 80's songs - more food for thought for you: http://www.fast-rewind.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=10;t=000764


----------



## v_gan (Aug 19, 2009)

I freakin' LOVE the beginning of this. It's hilarious. My only suggestion would be to cut down on the costume suggestions, or leave them out all together (the specific ones, I mean). Maybe you could type them out the the side, or put it in the video description.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the feedback! I am in my thirties, so the eighties is near and dear to my heart! LOL 

I agree with everyone and think I will just flip quickly through the 80s stuff maybegive it .5 sec each of some really recognized pics so therefore eliminate the wording and speed it up and keep it interesting. 

Pandora-I TOTALLY  agree! I keep thinking the maniac kind of makes it die. I wasn't sure if it was the clips, or the music. I really like my beginning and ending, just gets slow in the middle. I think if I cut the clips down and maybe do "footloose" instead of "maniac" it will help. 

Thanks again everyone for the feedback. I will work on it and re-post when I get it done. This is why I like to start early and love this forum!!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Addicted2Boo said:


> Pandora-I TOTALLY  agree! I keep thinking the maniac kind of makes it die. I wasn't sure if it was the clips, or the music. I really like my beginning and ending, just gets slow in the middle. I think if I cut the clips down and maybe do "footloose" instead of "maniac" it will help.


Good! I was worried I would offend you :-( , and I'm really glad I didn't. I can't wait to see the finished version. I'm so interested in trying this party one year. I just turned 40 and graduated in 1988 - so my friends and I are ripe for ideas with a party like this. Let us know if you need more help - the forum is always more than happy to oblige and be helpful....Good Luck!!


----------



## shawnodese (Aug 23, 2009)

Okay that is pretty cool! Love that idea and the way it was put together!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Okay, so I kept the beginning and ending the same, but mixed up the middle and shortened it. Let me know what you think! Thanks in advance!

YouTube- halloween 2010_0002.wmv


----------



## JahRah (Oct 23, 2009)

Looks great! I liked it before, but the speeding up of the pics really does keep the momentum better. Good job!


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

JahRah said:


> Looks great! I liked it before, but the speeding up of the pics really does keep the momentum better. Good job!


I agree with JahRah - liked it before, but the tempo/pace is so much better. Excellent job! Totally tubular!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks! I liked it before too, but it just didn't seem to flow right. I think this is better and gave everyone lots of ideas for costumes to get everyone thinking! I really want to send it out now, but think I will wait just a little while longer. Dont want anyone to think I am too obsessed! LOL 

Love having this forum to keep me motivated, creative, and meeting others that are as excited by Halloween as I am!


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG! I LOVE IT!!! ...I wonder if I still have my wide belts and cargo pants... They might fit on the skels!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Much better! The speeding up and then even more speed really holds your attention much better!
Great job


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Better,much better indeed,but you know there's a tiny soundflaw when that gremlin pic comes up, you can hear a "crack" just before the Beastie boys starts.


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks everyone for weighing in. 4ToUov-I noticed that from the very beginning, but no matter what I do, aside from starting over, I can't seem to get rid of it. I have re-cut the songs and done a fade in and out for the song transitions and it still does it. Bummed, but just have to live with it since I am not going to start from scratch since I have everything else the way I like it.


----------



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

Addicted2Boo said:


> Thanks everyone for weighing in. 4ToUov-I noticed that from the very beginning, but no matter what I do, aside from starting over, I can't seem to get rid of it. I have re-cut the songs and done a fade in and out for the song transitions and it still does it. Bummed, but just have to live with it since I am not going to start from scratch since I have everything else the way I like it.


 I can totally understand,again great job!!


----------

